

Is Cambridge the new hub of Northeast startups? - herdrick
http://nabeel.typepad.com/brinking/2007/04/is_cambridge_th.html

======
nostrademons
I'd actually extend the "startup corridor" out to include most of the Red
Line, from South Station to Davis (and possibly to Alewife, soon). There're a
bunch of financial startups in the financial district between Downtown
Crossing and South Station - I interviewed at one and work at another. And the
Porter/Davis area was the birthplace of a number of yCombinator startups,
notably Reddit. Many of them are now in Silicon Valley, granted, but they tend
to get started near Davis where rents are low.

~~~
dfranke
Our startup is right in Downtown Crossing around the corner from the T
entrance. We got a ridiculously good deal on rent. Once our lease expires
we'll probably have to move, because there's no way it's getting renewed at
the same rate.

------
ivankirigin
I used to work for a company that entirely guided their office move by "is it
still in Cambridge?". Gotta keep that 02138. Too bad they were an SBIR
crackhouse.

But there is no denying the number of brains here. What did PG say? Silicon
Valley has the VCs, Cambridge has the brains?

~~~
richcollins
Yeah the Stanford and Berkeley students are chumps.

~~~
ivankirigin
HA! I didn't mean to imply other areas don't have brains. You just can't deny
the number of brains in the Boston area.

------
pg
No, the old one.

------
tipjoy
Don't discount those of us in Arlington!

